# Sir Jimmy Savile's bike collection goes to auction



## LosingFocus (4 Jul 2012)

http://road.cc/content/news/60953-sir-jimmy-saviles-bicycle-collection-auction-leeds-later-month

http://www.dnfa.com/search.asp?view=keyword&keyword=cycle&noperpage=20&orderby=relevance&cat=future


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2012)

Those guide prices are low, given the provenance. A slight pity for me they're all 56cm frames, but ...

I like this one: http://www.dnfa.com/search.asp?view=lotno&auction=13560&lotno=24&uniqueid=445466-314

/goes and rattles piggy bank


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jul 2012)

I reckon a few of those bikes will go for a bit more than the guide price ....
Should have got a cycle-literate expert to write the descriptions.


----------



## Chris S (4 Jul 2012)

I take it the 'Viking' logo on his T-shirt has nothing to do with the modern BSOs of the same name?


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jul 2012)

Chris S said:


> I take it the 'Viking' logo on his T-shirt has nothing to do with the modern BSOs of the same name?


Viking used to be a well respected frame builder, as you say nothing to do with the gas pipe specials that bear the name today.

26" wheels and a C*h*arlton? dear oh dear.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> Those guide prices are low, given the provenance. A slight pity for me they're all 56cm frames, but ...
> 
> I like this one: http://www.dnfa.com/search.asp?view=lotno&auction=13560&lotno=24&uniqueid=445466-314
> 
> /goes and rattles piggy bank


 
i like it lots too! damned skintness!!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2012)

How about his 'Dalian' (Dahon) folder for £40-60 (ish)?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2012)

Nice coincidence that the auction is being held in Saviles Hall!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I was wondering about that. I'm sure I've seen "Dalian" bikes - really cheapo looking ones - in the hypermarket we go to in France, not folders, just the usual crappy MTB things, and I googled it and they seems to be a Chinese company of that name that makes bikes.
> 
> [edit] on closer inspection, there _doesn't_ seem to be a company of that name that makes bikes!


I zoomed in on the photograph of the bike to make sure!  

There are lots of typos in those auction listings, some of them bizarre, like Dalian/Dahon. I wonder whether the person who wrote them was dictating into something like Dragon Naturally Speaking and didn't bother correcting the mistakes in the text it produced?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jul 2012)

I have hundreds of 'Jim fixed it for me' medals in my loft. True story.


----------



## xpc316e (4 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> How about his 'Dalian' (Dahon) folder for £40-60 (ish)?


 
It's yours if you want it - it has 19" wheels apparently, so tyres might be a slight problem.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have hundreds of 'Jim fixed it for me' medals in my loft. True story.


 
you can't leave that story there


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have hundreds of 'Jim fixed it for me' medals in my loft. True story.


Let me guess ... When you were young, you always dreamed of having boxes full of 'Jim fixed it for me' medals in your loft!


----------



## edindave (4 Jul 2012)

I was looking out for the tartan shell suit but it's not in the auction.

Plenty of jewellery though. Rattle rattle rattle.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2012)

I love Vikings


----------



## dawesome (5 Jul 2012)

It's the end of the world!


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> you can't leave that story there


Never mind the story, you can't leave the medals there, I'll PM you my address 

I only want one, I'm not greedy, provided they're real of course!


----------



## Dragonwight (5 Jul 2012)

The man was legend I hope his legacy helps someone as he would have wanted.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2012)

I just clicked on the catalogue ... it's now a Dahon, but still suffering from 19" wheels.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jul 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Never mind the story, you can't leave the medals there, I'll PM you my address
> 
> I only want one, I'm not greedy, provided they're real of course!


 
You're welcome to one if you want one!


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

Dragonwight said:


> The man was legend...



True, but perhaps for the wrong reasons...


----------



## Dragonwight (18 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> True, but perhaps for the wrong reasons...



You do know this was posted in 2012.


----------



## Markymark (18 Jan 2015)

Dragonwight said:


> You do know this was posted in 2012.


Drago likes a couple of years to perfect the joke.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jan 2015)

Dragonwight said:


> You do know this was posted in 2012.




My fault!

There was a comment in another thread about Jimmy Saville's bikes, so I linked to this thread as a joke.

Playmobil Injured Cyclist Playsets


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

Yes. Lets all blame Cuno!


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> Yes. Lets all blame Cuno!




Steady on.......

I take blame for the resurrection of the thread.... nothing else!


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

That's given me the best grin I've had all week!


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2015)

i wonder if @Andrew_Culture has shifted those 'Jim fixed it for me' medals yet


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (18 Jan 2015)

Even if he had a mint Cervelo R5.

I'd swap buying that for a low price to get the opertunity to have an hour with him in a locked room.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Jan 2015)

Eww, the smell would be quite heady.


----------



## Markymark (18 Jan 2015)

He invented a time machine but could never get it to work properly. 

Now, then, now, then, now, then...


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jan 2015)

Biscuitfrisky said:


> Even if he had a mint Cervelo R5.
> 
> I'd swap buying that for a low price to get the opertunity to have an hour with him in a locked room.



That is a very odd thing to say.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Jan 2015)

For all his faults I understand Savile was a warm host on Top of the Pops, I think someone told me it was he who introduced Cream to The Small Faces?


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jan 2015)




----------



## glenn forger (18 Jan 2015)

You're right, sorry.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Jan 2015)

*Revealed: Secret plan to exhume Jimmy Savile's body*

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/552674/Jimmy-Savile-body-exhume

Comments:

*marcoscu5 hours ago*


_He should be exhumed and HANGED publicly.





_


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

Not very secret if it's in the national press. they should flush his ashes down the loo.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3484518, member: 259"] but close to the edge![/QUOTE]

YES?


----------



## gavroche (18 Jan 2015)

Is that scum Saville still a Sir?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2015)

I think the Cabinet Office was looking into a rescinding process, just for this case, although I think a knighthood expires on death.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

It does indeed expire when one karks it.


----------



## TheJDog (19 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> You're welcome to one if you want one!



Can you fix it for me, too? My friend at the BBC would love one!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2015)

TheJDog said:


> Can you fix it for me, too? My friend at the BBC would love one!



PM me


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

@Andrew_Culture how did you come to have a box of these in your loft if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Andrew_Culture how did you come to have a box of these in your loft if you don't mind me asking?



The reasons are quite mundane, and what's in my loft is novelty items, not originals.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Jan 2015)

Not these ones are they ?


----------

